# JTable einzelne Spalte rechtsbündig



## markai (26. Mai 2012)

Ich hätte gerne eine einzelne Spalte in meiner JTable rechtsbündig. Meine Recherche hat ergeben dass ich dazu meinen eigenen CellRenderer machen muss.
Hab daher den DefaultTableCellRenderer extended. Wenn ich die Methode ...

```
@Override
    public int getHorizontalAlignment() {
        return SwingConstants.RIGHT;
    }
```
überschreibe werden (logischerweise) ALLE Spalten rechtsbündig ausgerichtet. Wie krieg ich das hin dass nur eine bestimmte Spalte rechtsbündig ausgerichtet wird?


----------



## Fant (26. Mai 2012)

Du setzt mit setCellRenderer nur für die gewünschte Spalte deinen eigenen CellRenderer. Für die anderen nimmst du dann halt einen anderen.

Gruß Fant


----------



## markai (26. Mai 2012)

Das ging ja einfacher als gedacht. Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------

